# Percussion!...Mono or Stereo?



## John Busby (Oct 21, 2016)

looking for some advice on this...

i have a few percussive libraries, namely:
Hollywood Orc Perc
Damage
Action Strikes
Storm Drum 2 & 3

these libraries have incredible sounds, i'm just wondering if any of you pros or hobbyist have any druthers on this subject.
i have questions like:
does a project with a full orchestra need mono outputs for the mix, or just leave in stereo and work with the pan pot?
OR
when in mono, how do you keep the percussion sounding wide and big without the stereo image? if they're in mono would it require more layers? etc...

any input would be helpful

Thanks!
JB


----------



## dreamnight92 (Oct 21, 2016)

I always use stereo outputs, I also experiment with mic position, panning and so on...sometimes a mid-side matrix helps to narrow properly the stereo image


----------



## John Busby (Oct 24, 2016)

dreamnight92 said:


> I always use stereo outputs, I also experiment with mic position, panning and so on...sometimes a mid-side matrix helps to narrow properly the stereo image


thanks for the response
by mid-side matrix you mean only center and pan hard left and right?


----------



## dreamnight92 (Oct 24, 2016)

No, I mean mid side matrix that is a different concept (try searching something)


----------



## Tysmall (Oct 24, 2016)

best answer would be depends. I like having a parallel stereo with a highly compressed mono signal panned left or right for power, without compromising (too much) authenticity. But really it's whatever works in your mix. I notice hans compresses the shit out of his stereo perc bus for that crazy loud cinematic effect, but there is no right or wrong answer. Just whatever sounds bueno to you.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 24, 2016)

Stereo.


----------



## John Busby (Oct 24, 2016)

Tysmall said:


> best answer would be depends. I like having a parallel stereo with a highly compressed mono signal panned left or right for power, without compromising (too much) authenticity. But really it's whatever works in your mix. I notice hans compresses the shit out of his stereo perc bus for that crazy loud cinematic effect, but there is no right or wrong answer. Just whatever sounds bueno to you.


this is a great idea!
i definitely will try this out
i'm already messing around with parallel compression so this makes a lot of sense
thank you!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Oct 24, 2016)

stereo but mono your lows.


----------



## Guffy (Oct 24, 2016)

Whatever sounds good.
I sometimes narrow the stereo image of some drums if i feel it fits better in the mix.


----------



## John Busby (Oct 24, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> stereo but mono your lows.


just to clarify, mono(ing) the lows essentially would mean placing them only in the center correct?
so if i have a stereo track maybe use something like waves center to move the lows out of the sides?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Oct 24, 2016)

@johnbusbymusic 

Exactly. Any EQ that has mid/side works too. Highpass the sides and be happy.


----------



## John Busby (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome tip!
thanks Gabriel


----------

